# Trigano Tribute



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,

Recently purchased a Trigano Tribute 2005 model.

Does anyone have any idea about how much insulation there is in the roof and side walls?

Being a standard version van, could it be used comfortably in the winter? say when outside temperatures go down to -5 c ?

Thanking you in anticipation

Molenoux
8)


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

You`ll lose a lot of heat through the front windows so good external screen covers will be a must but if your going to use it through the winter you must check if your fresh and waste water tanks are winterised not sure if theyre just underslung on the trigano but thats the biggest issue,frozen pipes are no fun..once you heating is on you`ll be fine inside though....nice van`s,nearly bought one a year or two ago myself


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Mine was 2006 pre X250 chassis.
Insulation was poor to non existent and I sought advice on these pages - to no avail.
I removed rear and sliding door panels and filled with recycled plastic loft insulation from B&Q (no nasty glass fibres to breathe), did the same behind any other panels I could get to eg behind bench seat. Bought polystyrene balls to insulate roof over cab but sold van before I got round to using them.
Made a great difference to heat retention and road noise.
Kenp


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Use mine in winter and not had any problems not sure it was down to - 5 though.Heating is good and you could get a small fan heater if needed.The insulation is very poor but there is a dedicated website for us Tribby owners http://tribby.co.uk/ with loads of tips to insulate your own(even down to a full refit)Never had the tank frozen as its under the bench seat but have had taps split on me because i didnt drain the pump down when left at home overnight.Any other queries give me a shout.
Rob


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

*TRIGANO TRIBUTE*

Hi, Thanks for your reply, much appreciated.


----------

